# Breeding Pair of Phillipine Blue Paraiba Angels.



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Phillipine Blue Paraiba Angel breeding pair for sale. These are 1 year olds and have spawned already. They are from one of the Top breeders in the US.

If anyone is interested in them I can bring them to Octoberfish, or possible delivery 1st week of Nov.

Price is what I paid for them (without the shipping added in) $120

Here is pics of the pair...female's tail has regrown.









I have decided to concentrate on the Darker Pinoy color, so these pair won't be used, and I need the tank space.

In perfect health, they are approx 3.5 inch in body size without the fins.
absolutely gorgeous fish!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I can have my Husband meet up with anyone interested in getting this pair out in Markham in Nov. He has to take out some tanks anyway, so can do this delivery at the same time.

I paid over $175 to get this pair here in GTA, so this is a real bargain!

Most of these adults run $75-90 each from this breeder!

SOLD


----------

